# yellow slip question ??



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Evening all,

My husband and i are hoping to move over in the next few years but have a question regarding getting a yellow card. We will be setting up a business when we arrive so will be paying into the social. When it comes to getting a yellow card you have to prove your imcome, we will hopefully have a small wage coming from our uk business and will have some savings will this be enough to get a yellow card as cant find any information on income level needed.
Just dont want to come out and not be able to get one.

Many thanks in advance 

Ruth & Pete

:cheer2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Blondieashton said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My husband and i are hoping to move over in the next few years but have a question regarding getting a yellow card. We will be setting up a business when we arrive so will be paying into the social. When it comes to getting a yellow card you have to prove your imcome, we will hopefully have a small wage coming from our uk business and will have some savings will this be enough to get a yellow card as cant find any information on income level needed.
> Just dont want to come out and not be able to get one.
> ...


As a EU citizen you don't have to prove your income. When you apply for the social registration you need to make an estimation for the next 12 months. I think the lowest they will accept is about 850 euro per month. Then you pay in the social contribution they have calculated for you. You can pay the first 3 months in advance. Then you can apply for the yellow slip. As EU citizens that will work they have no right to ask you for savings or additional income

Anders


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

*yellow card*

moving to cyprus in about 4 months. husband retired and i have 5 years till get pension. neither intend to work and live on his private & state pension of £1400 a month plus the approx £200000 of money in difference between sale of uk house & purchase of cyprus house.
do we need to apply for the yellow slip?? have 10 year old daughter & was intending to take out a private medical insurance like we have in uk

also daughter has ADHD & takes ritalin & melatonin assuming would need to see paediatrition for prescriptions. confused over general healthcare, for simple complaints is there a GP system like in uk or do we go to private hospital


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> moving to cyprus in about 4 months. husband retired and i have 5 years till get pension. neither intend to work and live on his private & state pension of £1400 a month plus the approx £200000 of money in difference between sale of uk house & purchase of cyprus house.
> do we need to apply for the yellow slip?? have 10 year old daughter & was intending to take out a private medical insurance like we have in uk
> 
> also daughter has ADHD & takes ritalin & melatonin assuming would need to see paediatrition for prescriptions. confused over general healthcare, for simple complaints is there a GP system like in uk or do we go to private hospital


Yes you must apply for your yellow slips within 90 days. 
If your husband is in receipt of state retirement pension he can get a heatlh card which entitles you all as a family to use the hospital. There are GPs at the Paphos general and in villages there are usually small surgeries where a GP will visit once or twice a week.


----------

